# 8529 Porter Cable won't run...seeking suggestions.



## Hobby Jim (Mar 4, 2011)

8529 purchased 2004 has low hours, installed in Rockler table, recently went to use and would not start, isolated from table switch, opened case and checked router on/off switch confirming open line, make line function. Speed control components have some evidence of moisture/oil as some dust has locally accumulated at these components. Might anyone offer some guidance on debug options? Am thinking switch, speed control and thermal fuse are in the path to energize motor. Thanks in advance for any suggestions/recommendations. I do not live near a PC service center.


----------



## 48394 (Oct 25, 2010)

Jim,
Can you blow it out with compressed air, or, if not, with a hair drier?
Regis


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

HobbyJim said:


> 8529 purchased 2004 has low hours, installed in Rockler table, recently went to use and would not start, isolated from table switch, opened case and checked router on/off switch confirming open line, make line function. Speed control components have some evidence of moisture/oil as some dust has locally accumulated at these components. Might anyone offer some guidance on debug options? Am thinking switch, speed control and thermal fuse are in the path to energize motor. Thanks in advance for any suggestions/recommendations. I do not live near a PC service center.


I don't quite get this . you say opened case and checked router on/off switch confirming open line, make line function. Open line ?? are you useing a ohm meter?? Use a volt meter and make sure that you are getting 110volt thro the line cord. Now measure across switch on one side you should have 110volt on the other nothing tell you push switch on now their should be 110volt's on both side's ?? Should run. if nothing. Than i belive you are done. Posible the control module ? I been around repair for over 50 yr's . I would take it to a repair shop. Voltage measurement's are a must. to see where you loose it . good luck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

A simple check, jump the switch, if it runs you found the error,if not put the parts back in place and take it to a motor repair shop, you need to have the right tools to find the error.

======


----------



## Hobby Jim (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the clarity on checking the switch. In fact, I did use a VOM and checked without first, then with 110V. In both cases the switch function was validated and voltage is transferred. I will try blowing some air across the control board but do not expect that to correct the issue. Ideally I would like to isolate/bypass the control. Thanks again.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Jim,

When making the "air shot", go beyond the control board. Taker a shot through the top and bottom air vents to clean out the windings, then remove and check the brushes. If they aren't making contact, it won't run.

Jim


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

The speed control crapped out on mine and the part is no longer available.

Porter Cable 8529 TYPE 1 parts breakdown on ToolPartsDirect.com see Ref #163

Ended up bypassing the control and just leaving the adjustment wheel in. No soft start or variable control but it works.

Found it to be a fairly common problem for these particular routers.


----------



## Hobby Jim (Mar 4, 2011)

TomE said:


> The speed control crapped out on mine and the part is no longer available.
> 
> Ended up bypassing the control and just leaving the adjustment wheel in. No soft start or variable control but it works.
> 
> Found it to be a fairly common problem for these particular routers.


Hi Tom - 
Thanks for sharing your solution. 
By chance do you recall when you bypass the speed control, which wires were sliced together? Did you slice the powercord white input with the red winding lead?
Any details you could share would be greatly appreciated.

I too discovered at lunch that the replacement module item 163 (P/N 906889) thru toolpartsdirect is no longer available...perhaps I wouldn't have liked the price either.

Alao, completely cleaning the unit out with compressed air was unsuccessful.
Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Why not just sale the OLD PC on eBay for parts and be done with it and pickup a NEW 2 HP Craftsman combo kit for 80.oo bucks..about the same price as a gas tank full of gas now days, looks like the new PC routers right, but much better with all the neat items ,all in one kit.

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more
====

You just may break out even up.after the sale on eBay.,but you end up with a brand new router in the deal . 

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=iIRxTa26O8T58AaO5_THDw&ved=0CFsQ8wIwAA#

======


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

HobbyJim said:


> Hi Tom -
> Thanks for sharing your solution.
> By chance do you recall when you bypass the speed control, which wires were sliced together?


No, don't recall which wire went where but I believe that I poked around with a multimeter and found the swich legs and how power was fed to the motor(neutral and hot). Then just switched the hot leg and led neutral to the motor, any ground is preserved of course. (unit is not plugged in at any time while testing)

The wider blade on the plug is neutral side so you can check where the neutral comes into the router and the other blade is the hot.

I definitly recall doing a "test run" with simple twisted splices before tidying up for reassembly. (be careful)

Bob's solution doesn't sound half bad either.


----------



## danwb (Mar 8, 2011)

*How to wire switch to motor...*



HobbyJim said:


> Hi Tom -
> Thanks for sharing your solution.
> By chance do you recall when you bypass the speed control, which wires were sliced together? Did you slice the powercord white input with the red winding lead?
> Any details you could share would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Same thing with my 8529...take white wire off bottom of switch that goes to motor and cut off wire round lead and then attach it to white wire from plug with a wire crimp or solder and tape(neutral wire)...attach red wire from motor to bottom screw of switch (hot wire)...push all 3 detached wires from speed control in front of controller down into hollow part of case frame or you can just take it out completely.
My router was maybe used 3 times when I noticed speed control would stop working and all of a sudden start so I knew that if was going to eventually fail. I didn't want to believe that this heavy duty made in USA was going to die on me...I was totally pissed when I found out that I couldn't even get a replacement controller. What has happened to good old R/D? It doesn't exist anymore. Just a shame!
Hope this helps.


----------



## Hobby Jim (Mar 4, 2011)

TomE said:


> No, don't recall which wire went where but I believe that I poked around with a multimeter and found the swich legs and how power was fed to the motor(neutral and hot). Then just switched the hot leg and led neutral to the motor, any ground is preserved of course. (unit is not plugged in at any time while testing)
> 
> The wider blade on the plug is neutral side so you can check where the neutral comes into the router and the other blade is the hot.
> 
> ...


Thanks to all that contributed to my solution...it is greatly appreciated!
Saturday, I bypassed and removed the speed control, white line-in connected to red lead to stator. Disconnected black lead from switch, removed control completely. Miss the soft start but otherwise works fine. Will investigate Sears router option further though am uncertain how quality could be equivalent at ~ half the cost. Regards.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Router Speed Control

===========


----------



## samglo (Oct 1, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but thought I'd share my fix for others.

I had a similar issue with my 8529, where it would start only when the speed was set to 1 and it didn't seem to have much power. I've had it since 2004, but haven't used it much. Did a thorough cleaning of the brushes and circuit board, but it didn't help.

Since the controller is not available, I decided to spend $3 on new capacitors on the board to see if that fixed the issue. It worked! Seems to be running great now with the old power and full variable speed control.

I found 22 uF capacitors at Radio Shack, but they're rated for a slightly higher voltage (35V vs 25V). Part #272-1026. 22 uF Electrolytic Capacitor 

Not sure if the capacitors are always the issue, but they definitely seemed to be for me. Quick and cheap fix!

Sam


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

BigJimAK said:


> Jim,
> 
> When making the "air shot", go beyond the control board. Taker a shot through the top and bottom air vents to clean out the windings, then remove and check the brushes. If they aren't making contact, it won't run.
> 
> Jim


Besides the wear of the brushes, it uses a curtain type of spring on the brush holder. Sometimes if it gets too hot, that spring fails to hold the brush to the commutator of the rotor.

I suspect the speed controller. You could bypass to check, if competent with that. (see attached wiring diagram.) PC does say discontinued on that part // but the also say Contact Service Center... as they do with other parts for other routers, which I know are available, but only through a Service Center.

So, if not, that take to a service center...


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

samglo said:


> I know this is an old thread, but thought I'd share my fix for others.
> 
> I had a similar issue with my 8529, where it would start only when the speed was set to 1 and it didn't seem to have much power. I've had it since 2004, but haven't used it much. Did a thorough cleaning of the brushes and circuit board, but it didn't help.
> 
> ...


I suspect that capacitors will fix most dead controllers. Probably wont fix if runs at full speed all the time. The higher voltage rating is not a problem. They may very well last longer!


----------



## samglo (Oct 1, 2012)

That would be great if they last longer! 

I was actually pretty shocked that the caps were the issue. I've had the router for 8 years but it's in an auxillary table, and I probably have less than 60 hours on it. I was kind of thinking that the issue would have been with the speed control, but I guess not!


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

samglo said:


> That would be great if they last longer!
> 
> I was actually pretty shocked that the caps were the issue. I've had the router for 8 years but it's in an auxillary table, and I probably have less than 60 hours on it. I was kind of thinking that the issue would have been with the speed control, but I guess not!


Well, they actually are part of the speed control/softstart circuit. Manufactures tend to run caps that are very close to the actual operating voltage(no head room) to save cost. Caps will also fail setting for long periods of time probably quicker than if used regularly.


----------



## woodyi (Oct 19, 2012)

just found this thread, thank you for the information. My 8529 went dead about 4 years ago, after less than 10 hours of use (too late for warranty.) 

With some spare time I decided to dig into the controller. I should have known better, all the faulty electronic products in my home have been fixed with replacing capacitoris (DSL modems, Network Switch, LCD TV). I chose to replace the alternistor/thermistor first, seemed more logical in this situation as faulty capacitors are often swollen. After sourcing and replacing the three legged voltage regulator, the router is still dead.

Ten minutes of searching and I found this forum, going to Radioshack and will post an update. Thank you kindly


----------



## woodyi (Oct 19, 2012)

wow, it was the capacitors. I found a few 33uf 35v capacitors in my drawer. unsoldered the OEM surface mount, soldered in the replacements and fired right up.

Now I have two spare regulators and only out $13 all together...

Thanks again!:yes4:


----------



## Cunning (Nov 25, 2012)

Check brushes test switch , cord the Using a om meter all you looking for is if your getting some kind of reading if there a extural on/off switch check that and if it has a lot of wood chips in the motor housing blow it out it could over heat and burn your field out or armiture.U know if you get on line and go to e replacement parts they have diagrams and some set by step ways to trouble shot your router good luck have fun Bye for now. Chris!


----------



## danwb (Mar 8, 2011)

*Thanks Sam...worked for my speed control also...*



samglo said:


> I know this is an old thread, but thought I'd share my fix for others.
> 
> I had a similar issue with my 8529, where it would start only when the speed was set to 1 and it didn't seem to have much power. I've had it since 2004, but haven't used it much. Did a thorough cleaning of the brushes and circuit board, but it didn't help.
> 
> ...


Hello Sam,
Thanks to your input about replacing the two tiny (1/4"x1/4" round) capacitors with the new blue slightly larger (35V vs 25V). Part #272-1026. 22 uF Electrolytic Capacitors from Radio shack.
Bought (2)them ($1.68 each)after reading your post a ways back. Had some time today so I went on youtube to see how to solder such a tiny component onto a circuit board since this would be a first for me. Great info but still was a little bit skeptical of my abilities. Went to H/Depot an bought 25 watt Weller soldering iron ($15) then took out speed controller and pulled two tiny old capacitors straight up and off. Cut about 1/2" off new capacitors leads and bent ends 1/8" at a right angle and tinned the soldering tip and tiny 1/8" bends. When I was ready and Iron was totally hot I just held leads to old tiny flat lead and held pencil point of iron on circuit board and like magic I had a solid clean weld. I bent new capacitors back down and out of the way to put back in router (no problem here). Took a little while getting wires back in case so as to put switch cover back on but after 4 or 5 try's with different wire nuts I had succeeded. Plug in my router and to my amazement it works like new, with full variable speed and most importantly for me is the slow start. Isn't the internet the best?
Thanks again Sam...
You must know quite a bit about electronics and luckily for us are nice enough to help out others with your knowledge


----------



## samglo (Oct 1, 2012)

Dan,

Thanks for the kind words! I'm very much an electronics novice. But I'm an engineer and always enjoy figuring out how things work. And I'm also really cheap, so if something can be fixed for $3, then I'm ecstatic!

Thanks for the additional detail you gave. I'm sure it will help others down the road.

Happy routering!

Sam


----------



## mksanta777 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thx. for all the feeds!....motivates me to give it a try! (same issue w- speed control!)...consider myself handy, but an electronics novice!


----------



## Hobby Jim (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi All - Thank you for volunteering your suggestions to help diagnose my problem. Sorry for the delayed response but late last year I requested a technican friend of mine replace the (3) capacitors on the speed control board. He had shared with me that there was a wide spread issue in late 2004-05 with such capacitors in several electronic products. As luck would have it, that was the ticket. Reinstalled the board and have not experienced any further issues, the control works as it did originally. The dust that had collected around the capacitors also was an indication of leakage suggesting some component failure. Anyways, I hope this info proves helpful to one or more of your community.


----------



## CSC (Feb 25, 2013)

It is most likely the speed control But check continuity of switch,cord,brushes,field. I have worked on some routers in the passed and if ever thing checks out good its the speed control. Sorry for a late responds my computer is going to the dogs! LOL!


----------



## phfoneman (Feb 16, 2015)

*My new 8529 wouldn't run out of the box*

My Porter Cable 8529 had never been out of the box and was all setup and ready for a trial run in a new homemade fluting jig, but when I flipped the switch, NOTHING!! New router, 7 years old, NOTHING!! I had some time on my hands to troubleshoot the router which took me to several internet locations including this forum which other woodworkers indicate the problem with this type of router is a couple capacitors. Hard to believe that a new router could have bad capacitors, but I do know that caps do "age" over time and go bad. Long story short, I ordered 20 caps off fleabay and changed them a couple days ago and I now have an almost new WORKING router. Thanks to the information here my junk is no longer junk. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't think I've used this particular router since this post came up, cool to see an actual electronic repair working.

Might have to try the capacitor replacement myself just for kicks.

It is a nice little router when all works as it should.


----------



## thegof (Oct 5, 2015)

Add another successful repair by replacing the two capacitors. A pair of 50v 22uf capacitors that I had on hand and it's running again. The higher voltage rating will hopefully buy it some more lifespan this time


----------

